
SaaS is ripe for disruption - akbarnama
https://medium.com/product-people/saas-is-ripe-for-disruption-56429324a0ed#.kiorytxl8
======
jventura
You don't quite answer your own question, but I enjoyed the article. As
someone who is trying to push forward his single-man business, I appreciate
this kind of articles which do propose some opportunities that we can choose
to pursuit.

I'm curious about pay once web apps, though. I've thought about that myself,
as I'm basically building consumer software and consumers are more reluctant
to use subscription based software, but I'm curious how companies can
guarantee their long term existance? For instance, if said company stops being
profitable, it will eventually have to close doors and shut down their
servers. What will happen to their users? For desktop apps, this is much less
relevant.. Any thoughts?

~~~
cbanek
I think you've hit on that once a company goes under, basically you're stuck
with whatever lock-in at the time.

Sure a SaaS could evaporate tomorrow, but even desktop apps get old and start
breaking within a year or two, faster if it's using some tech that Apple is
trying to get rid of.

At this point, it's funny because the business has the leverage, even though
it's going under. I guess you can sell the code / rights, or open source...

To be fair, this problem is everywhere. Open source projects are abandoned all
the time.

